# RIP - Cecil Johns



## dr.welby (Jan 6, 2004)

A sad day in Nor Cal -

This morning legendary rider and jump builder Cecil Johns passed away, the victim of a sudden heart attack.

He will be remembered by the many he taught and inspired, and by those who enjoyed riding on the dirt he shaped and moved.


----------



## MVRIDER (Jan 15, 2004)

dr.welby said:


> A sad day in Nor Cal -
> 
> This morning legendery rider and jump builder Cecil Johns passed away, the victim of a sudden heart attack.
> 
> He will be remembered by the many he taught and inspired, and by those who enjoyed riding on the dirt he shaped and moved.


Sad, I believe he was one of the original builders of the jumps at Calabazas.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i used to love watching cecil rip up the ABA circuit when i was a kid......

i will surely miss him.


----------



## Brian Peterson (Feb 20, 2004)

dr.welby said:


> A sad day in Nor Cal -
> 
> This morning legendary rider and jump builder Cecil Johns passed away, the victim of a sudden heart attack.
> 
> He will be remembered by the many he taught and inspired, and by those who enjoyed riding on the dirt he shaped and moved.


Oh my god.... And I just talked to him last week.... This sucks.... RIP my friend...

Brian


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

poor buggy...my sympathy goes out to his family...


----------



## Scrub (Feb 3, 2004)

Thats some sad news to hear. I used to ride BMX with him back in the day at Cali and at Red Devil. RIP bro. 

Anyone have info on the services?


----------



## dr.welby (Jan 6, 2004)

Scrub said:


> Anyone have info on the services?


His family is planning funeral services in New Jersey later this week. There will probably be a memorial for him in Redding or Mt. Shasta, possibly on Thursday.

Those in the South Bay Area should head to the Calabazas jumps and ride some hot laps in his honor.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

That's terrible news. I knew Cecil back when he worked for Risse and then most recently for Grossman Cycles. We rode together a few times and he was always a hoot to hangout with. He loved to ride and took care of his bikes like they were precious art. The Interbike Trade Show won’t be the same without Cecil’s crazy stories. 

He was also really into training and body building. I believe one year he was All Natural Mr. San Francisco, and I remember him training Greg Romero during his BMX comeback. 

My condolences to his family and Jen.


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*Last email I got from Cecil...*

This is the last response I got from Cecil... He always made me smile...

What up Dog,

No, I have never climbed Mt Shasta. I will take you on some big time 
Epic Sauce for sure so just come up when you can. Bring a friend to get broke 
off too

Let me know what's good for the Forrest..

Good Looking Out.

-Cecil Johns
www.gmpbikesusa.com
[email protected]
(530) 244-4479
NorCal, United States


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*Cecil Photo (s)*

Here is one photo I took when we were at Interbike in 2002.... Cecil... Always with a smile on his face. The next photo is of the Dual course at Mt. Shasta in 2001. Cecil doing what he does best.


----------



## Brian Peterson (Feb 20, 2004)

That first pic of Cecil so sums up the type of person he was.... Always smiling.... And because of him, everyone around him was smiling too.... As for riding, he was such an all around rider. He could ride any type of bike and kick butt while doing it. And it didn't matter what type of riding he was doing, he loved it all....

Brian


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*So sad*

This is really, really sad. Cecil was one of the coolest and most enthusiastic people I've ever met. He was fun to be around and he made me want to be a better bike rider. Now I'll never get to hang out with him again or take pictures of him riding.

If you haven't seen it, try to get your hands on the video, "I Ain't Mad Atcha". I can't remember if Cecil made it or not. But he's all over it and if you never got to meet him, it's a great way to get to know what he was all about. And it's also the got to be the funniest bike video ever made.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Goddamn*



Slayer77 said:


> Bring a friend to get broke off too


That's sooooooo Cecil. I'm all teary.


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*Well said dude...*

He was super enthusiastic! So psyched to ride, hang out or **** talk! He was a quality guy! I'll miss him for sure... I only regret not hanging out with him more!

thanks,Forrest



Photo-John said:


> That's sooooooo Cecil. I'm all teary.


----------



## Fulton (Feb 6, 2004)

Thats sad. I met him at a race a few years back, super cool guy. My heart goes out to his family and friends.


----------



## gonzostrike (Jan 3, 2004)

*I was lucky enough to spend several days with Largo*

...and some of his former Risse Racing friends from Nor Cal. Terrifically funny and interesting guy, riding skills need no mention, and easily one of the most friendly people I've ever met. I heard the bad news earlier this week from a mutual friend. Horrible, just horrible.

RIP, Largo. You were one hell of a good guy.


----------



## gonzostrike (Jan 3, 2004)

Photo-John said:


> This is really, really sad. Cecil was one of the coolest and most enthusiastic people I've ever met. He was fun to be around and he made me want to be a better bike rider. Now I'll never get to hang out with him again or take pictures of him riding.
> 
> If you haven't seen it, try to get your hands on the video, "I Ain't Mad Atcha". I can't remember if Cecil made it or not. But he's all over it and if you never got to meet him, it's a great way to get to know what he was all about. And it's also the got to be the funniest bike video ever made.


Dan K. Harvist made that one, but Cecil definitely has all the best running commentary, especially when he's doing voice-over against the TV in the background. And let's not forget "******* Battletruck"!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

gonzostrike said:


> Dan K. Harvist made that one, but Cecil definitely has all the best running commentary, especially when he's doing voice-over against the TV in the background. And let's not forget "******* Battletruck"!


******* Battletruck!!! I saw a copy of that video a few years back in the East Bay, and was told most of the participants were local east bay hell raisers that grew up with my friends. Was Cecil in that video?? Some crazy ****, but wasn't it alllmotorized, I dont recall any BMX or MTB in the tape. it seemed more like lotsa party craziness, **** from Cruising in Oakland, and at that Lake Party. Post some footage if ya can.


----------



## dr.welby (Jan 6, 2004)

Sasquatch said:


> ******* Battletruck!!! I saw a copy of that video a few years back in the East Bay, and was told most of the participants were local east bay hell raisers that grew up with my friends. Was Cecil in that video?? Some crazy ****, but wasn't it alllmotorized, I dont recall any BMX or MTB in the tape. it seemed more like lotsa party craziness, **** from Cruising in Oakland, and at that Lake Party. Post some footage if ya can.


That's the video tape "Str8 Mackin'" by Oakland rapper Dan K. Harvist. The "******* Battletruck" segment was produced by Greg Romero. Greg includes it in the above mentioned video "I ain't Mad At'cha", which is the best opportunity to see Cecil in top form on the bike and on the mic.

You can get the video from  Greg Romero's site


----------



## Crusty2 (Mar 28, 2005)

remember


----------



## bikenweed (Dec 22, 2005)

Cecil convinced me not to be an aluminum BMX frame in 1996, and wow, was he right. Wish I coulda got to know him a little better. RIP.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

never meet him...but sounds like an awesome guy! RIP bro....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

blessings to his family.......sad news


----------



## alloutprodux (Dec 12, 2004)

met CJ for the 1st time on the dh course
at donner in '00, he busted out some sticky greenery
n spread a lil norcal smokey love! bigups.....


ha thats a trip too -- first edited bike short i did was in 'i aint madatcha'..
(dan k's section)


----------



## dr.welby (Jan 6, 2004)

As the original poster I should probably point out that Cecil died July 6 of 2004.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

*Always one of those people I'll remember fondly...*

..being one of the three people I consider to have influenced me in biking.

Wow, has it really been almost 2 years...(more a thought than a question, as I distinctly remember where I was when I heard the news, and who was in the room at the same time-Conty Tire rep.)

R.I.P.
Cecil Johns
Colin Winkelman
Clay Mankin

An odd gathering of influences, yeah maybe, but all left their mark.

Funny how we always really remember him in the Summertime, usually a ride or shop memory.

Cecil, see you when I see you. I know where you are, where all good souls go.

~and thanks for posting the picture, I made sure to copy it.


----------



## Sutty (May 7, 2006)

Fortunately, I moved to Redding in 2001 and was able to spend 3 years learning from Cecil(training, riding, digging, eating, talking, listening, etc.). There is not a day that goes by that I'm not inspired by what he taught me. If you are not looking within yourself to learn what your own Truths are, then you are searching in the wrong places. He always had the ability to force you to look at yourself and realize that you have all the answers inside. Even though it's scary as hell sometimes, the answers ARE there!
Peace,
Sutty
Cecil, I miss you; but I know I'll see you again!


----------



## gemini2000 (Apr 14, 2005)

how does someone that fit get a heart attack cruel world


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Sutty said:


> Fortunately, I moved to Redding in 2001 and was able to spend 3 years learning from Cecil(training, riding, digging, eating, talking, listening, etc.). There is not a day that goes by that I'm not inspired by what he taught me. If you are not looking within yourself to learn what your own Truths are, then you are searching in the wrong places. He always had the ability to force you to look at yourself and realize that you have all the answers inside. Even though it's scary as hell sometimes, the answers ARE there!
> Peace,
> Sutty
> Cecil, I miss you; but I know I'll see you again!


Well put... I went to this thread after seeing a post about the meadow at Jump Trail... I knew him a short time, but long enough to really be touched by his personality... A true spirit... R.I.P. Cecil.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

The true trail Boss.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

never meet him but if he builds in the nor cal its saddens me to see him be missed


----------



## Crusty2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Awesome guy.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

gemini2000 said:


> how does someone that fit get a heart attack cruel world


amen to that. From the pictures earlier, he's really fit. RIP


----------



## rustyskills (Dec 23, 2007)

The sport deff. lost something today..

Rip and blessings to his family


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

rustyskills said:


> The sport deff. lost something today..
> 
> Rip and blessings to his family


He died in July of 2004. Wasn't trying to edit your post. I hit edit instead of quote.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

10 years.


----------

